# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Как загрузить аватарку

## Lakshmana Prana das

Вверху нажимаем "Кабинет", потом слева в колонке "Мои настройки" нажимаем "Изменить аватар".

Размер загружаемой фотографии должен быть не больше 108х108 пикселей и не больше 20000 байт.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

что-то я не пойму...загружаю фотку (размер как полагается не больше 800 пикселей и не больше 150 r,) а мне говорят, что типа "загрузка файла прошла неудачно"....

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> что-то я не пойму...загружаю фотку (размер как полагается не больше 800 пикселей и не больше 150 r,) а мне говорят, что типа "загрузка файла прошла неудачно"....


Странно... Может, формат не jpg? Пришлите мне, я посмотрю.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

спасибо, после нескольких попыток фотка все-таки загрузилась  :smilies: ))))

----------


## Nyrislam

Такая аватарка соответствует правилам?

Пытался загрузить(естесно ужатую), не удалось,хотя по размеру подходит.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Такая аватарка соответствует правилам?
> 
> Пытался загрузить(естесно ужатую), не удалось,хотя по размеру подходит.


Не соответствует. Вот что сказано в правилах форума про аватарки:

2.6.	Не допускается использование для аватарок изображений сомнительного или вызывающего характера (эротические фото, изображения животных, монстров, искаженные лица и т.д.). Рекомендуется ставить фотографию, являющуюся собственной фотографией, близкой к реальному возрасту. Недопустимо использование фотографий других личностей – Верховного Господа (в том числе Божеств), полубогов, ачарьев и других спутников Господа, а также духовных учителей. В качестве исключения допускается использование картинок вайшнавской тематики (это именно исключение; пожалуйста, из уважения к собеседникам и администрации форума, ставьте собственную фотографию). Если изображение не одобряется администратором, то, по его просьбе, пожалуйста, измените изображение на другое.

----------

